
KDE developers release stable images for the the Pinebook - Bro6666
https://dot.kde.org/2018/08/22/kde-plasma-arm-laptop-pinebook
======
Bro6666
The Pinebook is a small, inexpensive and light netbook built around the PINE64
SBC that can (now) run a full KDE Plasma desktop.

~~~
dotancohen
When "Apple" or "Dotan Cohen" are mentioned in the title, I'll understand that
no explanation is needed. But when tiny companies and products that are
completely unknown are presented, an explanation is proper. The title should
have been "KDE developers release stable images for smartphone-powered
laptop".

That said, the device seems decent for the price. It looks like a Macbook
clone, but with an ISO keyboard layout. The screen resolution is horrendous,
and with only 2 GiB of RAM and 16 GiB of storage, the device is too weak for
any real use case.

~~~
majewsky
It's particularly egregious because the original article title says "...on ARM
laptop Pinebook".

------
another-cuppa
I wonder what the speed is like. I bought a netbook as soon as I could back in
2007 or so. I still run my Dell Mini 9 to this day. Back then I wanted to be
able to hack on emacs in bed (seriously). I never actually did that much
because using a keyboard (especially a very small keyboard) in bed isn't very
comfortable. But the other point was this was a portable computer I could
actually afford (it was less than £200). The computer also has no moving parts
whatsoever which I found very cool. It's powered by 32 bit Atom and these days
I find even Lubuntu has unsatisfactory performance. So it now run Gentoo with
a minimal kernel and just enough to run i3wm with Firefox and emacs on there.

I guess the ARM64 is more powerful than my Atom. But it still only has 2GB of
memory which is the same as my netbook! (I might have upgraded my RAM, I can't
remember).

